# how to upload a high quality profile pic



## Dear_Ruby (Dec 25, 2019)

I can only upload pics that are 100x100 pixels and you can hardly see anything. I see other users with higher quality pictures and I was wondering if anyone could help me figure this out. thanks


----------



## phystro (Dec 28, 2019)

there are sites that can help you with that. of course i think some users have created their avatars especially for this use, so basically i think the quality of the picture does not drop. 
use this, tell me what the results are 
image.online-convert.com: Convert image to PNG


----------



## Dear_Ruby (Dec 28, 2019)

ah thank you for this!!


----------



## phystro (Dec 29, 2019)

Dear_Ruby said:


> ah thank you for this!!


did it work ?


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 4, 2020)

I used it too,it works! Thankyou ^^


----------

